# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Almoço de Verão

## Ricardo Lacerda

Uma vez que o próximo almoço de convívio está aí à porta e será para breve que vamos abrir as inscrições ... fica já o desafio para a organização do "Almoço de Verão".
Para tal, os organizadores deverão apresentar a proposta, constante do seguinte:

1. Local
2. Prato típico do almoço
3. Possibilidade de visitar aquários locais
4. Visita a lojas locais
5. Actividades extra

----------


## José M. Viegas

Verão =sol=Algarve  :SbSourire:  .Uma sardinhada  :SbBiere5:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Falta ainda defenir o dia, mas, o local já foi encontrado

*CARTAXO*


dentro de dias será dada mais informação aos interessados.

----------


## Marco Augusto

Olá Julio
Qual é o Restaurante ou churrasqueira, no cartaxo?

----------


## Julio Macieira

eheheh 


Calma Marco

Estamos a tratar do Programa...em breve sai  :SbOk3:

----------


## Marco Augusto

Eu perguntei, porque como vivo em santarem e nascido no cartaxo, eu conheço bem o cartaxo, caso seja necessario alguma coisa.... nao hesitem   :SbOk2:

----------


## Eduardo Mata

vamos embora po Cartaxo!!pa comer e buber!  :SbBiere5:

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

A data _provável_ do almoço será o dia *4 de Junho*.
Por favor indiquem o vosso interesse em estar presentes. Só assim será possível acertar os últimos detalhes e esperar que tudo corra bem!

Peço por isso que se inscrevam aqui para demostrar o vosso interesse em participar. Mais tarde daremos mais pormenores.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Eu estarei presente...claro!!!

RICARDO LACERDA

----------


## Julio Macieira

E eu, claro  :SbLangue7:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Eu estarei presente como é obvio

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Não faltei a nenhum não vai ser a este que vou faltar.
Se não nos virmos antes, ate dia 4 de Junho.

----------


## António Frazão

não estou cá dia 4 de junho com muita pena minha ! 
fica para a próxima .

----------


## Julio Macieira

Confirma-se a todos os interessados o dia *4 de Junho no Cartaxo*.
Certos da grande afluência de membros esperamos em breve colocar o programa do convivio.

Agradecemos que todos os membros interessados em estar presentes em mais este convivio, o favor de informarem a sua presença, para podermos tratar das reservas adquadas ao nosso local de encontro.

Em breve será anunciado o programa para mais este convivio entre Aquaristas Marinhos.

----------


## Ricardo P. Vieira

Viva,

Contem comigo visto morar mesmo ao lado no vale de santarem  :Pracima:   :Coradoeolhos:  

Cumpts.

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Neste momento ainda só estamos confirmados nós:

Ricardo Lacerda
Júlio Macieira
Pedro Pacheco 
Marco Augusto
Gil Miguel
Eduardo
Ricardo Poseidon
Anibal Santos

Não me digam que o pessoal de Lisboa se vai cortar depois de ter votado que queria o almoço aí na Zona ...

----------


## Anibal Santos

Anibal Santos (Para conhecer a malta)

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá pessoal

E que tal cada um levar uma mudazinha para ser trocada durante o nosso encontro ?

Fica a sugestão.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Eu alinho na troca.
Se quiserem posso levar um ou 2 sacos que mantem a agua á temperatura normal para nao haver problemas com as mudas durante o Almoço  :Smile: . Posso levar algumas mudas para trocar para quem tiver interessado.

----------


## Eduardo Mata

ok,eu levo umas mudas,sinularia verde,laranja(castenha) ou dura!interessa?

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

É já este fim de semana!!! Não se esqueçam!!!

Contamos com a perticipação de todos!
Para já propunha como local de encontro a nova loja da Dido´s Farm....
..o k acham???
...e talvez.... 11.30?

Vamos lá a combinar isso...

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Tenho o prazer de informar que o Mário Sustêlo, dono da Dido´s Farm, me pediu para avisar que no dia do almoço, todos os elementos do ReeFForum terão atenções especiais e descontos na compras efectuadas. Em material o desconto será superior a 10% .. em vivos... será SURPRESA!!!

Abraços

----------


## Gil Miguel

Tou a ver pouca adesao ricardo...
quem tá confirmado ??'

----------


## João Magano

Em particular já mencionei isto, mas para que seja do conhecimento de todos os colegas deste forum, não vou estar presente neste almoço, simplesmente porque a data escolhida, 4 de Junho, coíncide com o aniversário da minha filha mais nova    :SbSmileyBisous:  . 

Faço votos para que o almoço tenha ainda mais sucesso que os anteriores, e certamente surgirão outras oportunidades para partilhar bons momentos convosco.

Abraços a todos,
 :SbOk3:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Gil

A nossa ideia é a de promover encontros trimestrais ou até mesmo mensais entre "amigos" aquaristas, que partilham o gosto de um hobby em comum. Tal regularidade, como é natural não junta um grande numero de membros, mas sim alicerça amizades e aprofunda relações entre os membros deste forum.

Certamente que estes encontros fossem anuais, e com uma marcação antecipada desta grandeza, os nossos encontros reuniriam mais pessoas uma vez por ano.

Tambem não podemos esqueçer o facto de sermos aquaristas marinhos. Isto de certo reduz tambem o numero de aquaristas que assim se intitulam, pelo simples facto de terem em sua casa um globo de vidro dem cima da mesa da sua sala com um peixinho vermelho mesmo não sabendo que raio de espécie é aquela.

Por isso os nossos encontros, que não passam de encontros de amigos, onde trocam informações e experiencias deveras enriquecedoras. Por exemplo: Gostavas de saber onde encontas os melhores preços de vivos do país ? Pois é, vais ter de ir ao Cartaxo ter connosco para ganhar o dia. Gostavas de saber quais as lojas mais usualmente utilizada pelos membros para compras online? Pois é, vais ter de ir ao Cartaxo. Queres saber "Digitalmente" o valor do cálcio do teu aquario? Pois é, vais ter de ir ao Cartaxo e levar uma garrafa de agua do teu aquario. Queres conhecer pessoalmente membros com que lidas usualmente neste forum e ainda não tiveste oportunidade de conhecer? Pois é, vais ter de ir ao Cartaxo.

Como vês existem muitas razões para poder ir confraternizar connosco. Temos como um dos nossos objectivos chegar a todo o país e descentralizar dos grandes centros a aquariofilia marinha. Não podemos esqueçer os nossos amigos da Guarda, Mugadouro, Castelo Branco, Faro, Madeira e outros que além das dificuldades inerentes ao nosso hobby têm o porblema da localização a acrescer a essas mesmas dificuldades além de terem acesso a poucos aquaristas marinhos a a lojas na sua zona com que partilhem experiencias em loco, junto de outros aquarios e aquaristas.

----------


## Anibal Santos

Caros amigos
Eu não conheço a loja indicada para o ponto de encontro, como vou do Norte gostaria de mais umas dicas para lá chegar.

Um abraço

Anibal Santos

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

> .... como vou do Norte gostaria de mais umas dicas para lá chegar.


 Caro Aníbal,
Eu e o Pedro Pacheco (pelo menos) vamos arracar do Porto no sábado de manhã... até poderíamos combinar qualquer coisa!
..é só dar um toque para o 918706562

Um abraço,
Ricardo

----------


## Eduardo Mata

olá,pessoal,venho por este meio,pedir DESCULPA a organizacão do almoco,e todos os que foram!
tinha o despertador(telemovel) para as 9:30,mas,quando acordei por volta das 14:00  :EEK!:  quando fui pegar no telé para ver as horas,reparei que estava todo comido,a minha cadelinha mais nova roeu tudo,até o cartão com todos os numeros  :SbEnerve3:   :SbEnerve3:   :SbEnerve3:  
PS:se for perciso pagar o almoço,por favor digam me!

----------


## João Magano

E então, novidades do almoço   :SbQuestion2:  

Certamente que foi um bom momento, partilhem com aqueles que não puderam ir    :Frown:  .

Ou será que abusaram de algum produto tipico da região e ainda não estão em condições de dizer nada ...  :KnTrinquer:   :KnTrinquer:   :KnTrinquer:

----------


## Eduardo Mata

hehehe,não foi a puma,foi a filha(beja)!
é pá finalmente que te vejo aki no forum,quando kiseres podes vir buscar mollys,gupys,platis,espada,plecos!!o leitão deu me 3 escalares,dos quais 2 são casal,passado 1 semana fizeram a primeira postura!por isso tenho que tirar os viviparos!senão os escalares maltratam os outros,pois ficam muito agressivos,quando em criação!

----------

